

IMPORTANT: Justcoin is shutting down. Withdraw your funds - SandroG

Dear Justcoin user,<p>Deposits are closed. Trading will close tomorrow, October 29th. We urge all users to withdraw their funds as soon as possible. Final deadline for withdrawals is November 11th. You may find useful information on wallets at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitcoin.org&#x2F;en&#x2F;choose-your-wallet.<p>Please allow up to 24 hours for your withdrawals to process. We will manually batch withdrawals of all currencies. Cancelling a requested withdrawal will put you in the back of the line.<p>Justcoin is shutting down all operations. Our bank has notified us that it will no longer accept businesses dealing with digital currencies. The same goes for other Norwegian banks. Without a bank account we have no business and need to shut down. This event demonstrates the need for decentralized payment networks.<p>That it happens right after the tfPartialPayment issues is just coincidental. Holds on XRP and STR caused by the tfPartialPayments-issue will unfortunately not be lifted as we have not been able to find a solution.<p>If you need help or have problems with the withdrawal process please contact support@justcoin.com. We want to thank all our loyal customers for their support and wish you all the best.<p>Thank you,<p>Klaus &amp; Andreas, founders.
======
abrkn
Founder/CTO here.

We've put our hearts and souls into this business. It's been an amazing 1.5
years and I'm very disappointed. We still have so much to offer, but cannot.

I still believe that Bitcoin is fast and affordable way to transfer and store
money over the Internet. I'll open source the many of the tools we'e developed
for the business in the hopes that it can help another startup.

Thanks to all of our customers, everyone in the team and the crypto currency
community.

~~~
SandroG
+1 for open-sourcing the tools. Even though I lost fair amount of STR in the
tfPartialPayments incident, I don't fault you guys because I believe you've
tried your best to rectify the matter, and appreciate your transparency along
the way.

What were some of your challenges that you think new startups in this space
would be suited to tackle?

